# Supergirl "Last Daughter of Krypton"



## buddah2099 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have some friends that are cosplayers and I do some editing for them. I painted everything in the image but Supergirl and the Earth at the bottom of the image. Would like some C&C. Let me know what you think. I have more that I can post also. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ghache (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont know what to say.

seems like the lightning on the model is good.

i would be really carefull when sitting models on burning asteroids and sending them out of space.


----------



## buddah2099 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a comic book cover recreation.  Here is the original.


----------



## er111a (Jul 9, 2010)

her eyes throw me off big time


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 10, 2010)

buddah

Nice recreation!


----------

